# Lasido Parts



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I recently bought this neck and just finished cleaning her up and it is a sweet ebony Lasido/Godin neck.
- N701EB Marking
- Lacquer masked by hang bracket
- Aluminum side dots

These were sold as aftermarket parts around 88-92 ala Performance, Dimarzio, Warmoth, etc...Just need a body now.
































I have another with a reverse HS that I installed on a Signature bolt-on body which were also made by Lasido... 

















The bodies and necks on my White and Gun Metal Grey Signatures below were also Lasido mfgd...










My buddy also had a custom guitar built back in the day using these aftermarket parts with the same neck.
I ended up rebuilding it a few years back...


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahhh beautiful Signatures! I've always been fascinated by these guitars and wanted to try one out, unfortunately they are quite rare. Well not to you maybe  but to me...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice Xbolt. At one point I owned a Tele that had a Lasido neck. It had a nice smooth feel to it.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

xbolt said:


> I recently bought this neck and just finished cleaning her up and it is a sweet ebony Lasido/Godin neck.
> - N701EB Marking
> - Lacquer masked by hang bracket
> - Aluminum side dots


I have one that is nearly identical to that.
It's currently installed on a body but I would like to change to something a bit heftier, as I hardly use it, now.
I figure it is worth about $600, being 'vintage' and 'small builder' rare, etc,:bow:. How much was yours?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Not sure what they are worth but I got it for significantly less than that.

The quality and history behind em' is what I'm into...


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

xbolt said:


> Not sure what they are worth but I got it for significantly less than that.
> 
> The quality and history behind em' is what I'm into...


Less?? I was hoping for $1000....maybe I shoud relic it? Yathink?largetongue


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

were these made in canada ? i remember when stewmac used to sell necks just like that .at the same time i bought a maple strat neck , if i remember correctly it had a N plus a number on it & a sticker that said made in canada it is the most confortable neck i had ever played i know its no mighty mite neck 1 more queston do they still make these


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

User_X said:


> Less?? I was hoping for $1000....maybe I shoud relic it? Yathink?largetongue


Relic it?
Hmm...that might just push it over a grand...keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

copperhead said:


> were these made in canada ? i remember when stewmac used to sell necks just like that .at the same time i bought a maple strat neck , if i remember correctly it had a N plus a number on it & a sticker that said made in canada it is the most confortable neck i had ever played i know its no mighty mite neck 1 more queston do they still make these


Yes, they were made in Quebec...They made necks and bodies for a few other companies too...Kramer among others.
Not sure about the ones StewMac sold and I don't think they still make em as aftermarket parts...maybe try a few older Godin...they are probably close in profile.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

haha relic 








it is done the hard way ,been playing it since 93


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Those necks were pretty cool. Localy, since the shop was 20 minutes away, we had a LOT of guys with part guitars built with either those necks or kramer ones in the 80's. they even made bodies also. the same Shop still exist...it's now called Godin.. Recently someone at the shop founded cases of those necks and real Kramer Barreta necks...and they just trashed them...such a shame. 25 year old NOS necks out the trash


----------

